# 12 Gross Candies For Trick or Treaters



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.neatorama.com/halloween/2010/10/28/12-gross-candies-perfect-for-trick-or-treaters/

Hopefully nobody will give these out!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I alternated between laughing and gagging


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I will guarantee none of those will be around our house! EEEwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It wasn't bad until I got to the zit poppers Now we all know what to get to give to those kids who show up without a costume


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The realistic, individually packaged earthworms are being made again!! They had been discontinued for 2 years!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gosh.....uhmmmm....not good....
Ha ha...I was in The Dollar Tree yesterday and they had individual giant gummy "Grub Worms" and they were SO realistic.......very, very gross....sorry I didn't take a picture or I would sure post it......


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Finally, Dollar Tree® proves its true worth. Picked up a box of these for my kid:










Just like the old days! Like, when that weird kid behind you in 2nd grade would 
pull them all day in looong pasta strings ... YUM! You think that's gross, my kid 
told me about a girl in her class who pulled her eyelashes and ate 'em.

They're gummies ... Flix makes 'em. Perfect. "Boogers" by Flix. Flick one today.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Were they candy or were they really cockroaches? I saw the lollipops had real bugs in them. If they are real candy can get over that, but if real deals??? I will pass!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Saturday8pm said:


> They're gummies ... Flix makes 'em. Perfect. "Boogers" by Flix. Flick one today.


... and they're actually not bad. Someone from the office gave me a box. Said "I saw these and thought of you."

Not quite sure how to take that, really ...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd like to get some of those urine cups though would be fun for shooters..lemon drop anyone muahahahah


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Lilly, reminds me of the time my "roomie" put a head on a mug of beer ...

Just tried one of those Boogers®. Pretty good, but not as warm and phlegmy as I remember.


----------

